# a "sort of" bandsaw box



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/wCaN9b6XV7I a bandsaw blade break made a change in plans as I tried to make a simple bandsaw box.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Turned out great.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Nice! Turned out great.


 Thanks man, much appreciated. Probably no more 1/8" blades for me, haha


----------

